# What is the longest train trip you've ever taken?



## DET63 (Sep 28, 2009)

What is the longest train trip you've ever taken anywhere in the world on just one scheduled train? Assume that there were no significant delays to lengthen the trip (i.e., no more than an hour late at the destination).


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Sep 28, 2009)

The Canadian, Vancouver to Montreal (a different routing from today--long distance trains in Canada used to go from both Montreal and Toronto to Vancouver) 2879 miles, 1975


----------



## DaveKCMO (Sep 30, 2009)

essex, MT to chicago, IL on the empire builder: 30 hours!

would have been longer, but we overnighted in essex en route from seattle.


----------



## acelafan (Sep 30, 2009)

DET63 said:


> What is the longest train trip you've ever taken anywhere in the world on just one scheduled train? Assume that there were no significant delays to lengthen the trip (i.e., no more than an hour late at the destination).


Only about 33 hours here...Providence, RI to Miami, FL. Wish I could say it was a lot longer!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 30, 2009)

Around 54 hours for me. On a late California Zephyr from Chicago to Emeryville.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 30, 2009)

The TE/SSL from CHI-LAX, 2728 miles, 70+ hrs. with the time changes, 3 days/3 nights!


----------



## GG-1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Aloha

Not sure but it was from Orlando to La via the SSL, basically on time until California where a broken Switch delayed us 2 hours, or Miami to LA via a Silver to DC, Something coach, to Philadelphia, the Broadway Limited to Chicago, SWC to LA. No clue as to on time performance. This trip included my First time in a sleeper (old single level with tilt up bed) and first time in a Superliner Roomette, then called Bedroom.


----------



## JayPea (Oct 1, 2009)

The longest trip I've taken on one train was this past March: 2,353 miles from Chicago to Sacramento on the Caiifornia Zephyr. I know we were early getting in; I don't remember just how early. I'm guessing I was on the train in the neighborhood of 50 1/2 hours or so.


----------



## DET63 (Oct 1, 2009)

Nobody has ridden on any long foreign trains, like those on the Trans-Siberian Railway?


----------



## DowneasterPassenger (Oct 1, 2009)

DET63 said:


> Nobody has ridden on any long foreign trains, like those on the Trans-Siberian Railway?


I rode the Trans-Siberian from Khabarovsk to Irktusk, which is only about as far as California to Chicago. So for me that would be about a tie with the CZ, EB and SWC.

The TSR was however my longest ride in an _electric_ railway.


----------



## DET63 (Oct 2, 2009)

SanJoaquinRider said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody has ridden on any long foreign trains, like those on the Trans-Siberian Railway?
> ...


Has anyone here ever ridden it from Vladivostok to Moscow (or vice versa)?


----------



## como (Oct 2, 2009)

DET63 said:


> Nobody has ridden on any long foreign trains, like those on the Trans-Siberian Railway?


I rode with my parnets from Copenhagen to Rome in 1971. It was about a 30 hour trip, all on one train, including a ferry.


----------



## DesertRat (Oct 2, 2009)

Hm. The longest one for me was my BAR-LAX-TAC last year. Not too many delays on the leg back to LAX.


----------



## Sam31452 (Oct 4, 2009)

> I rode with my parnets from Copenhagen to Rome in 1971. It was about a 30 hour trip, all on one train, including a ferry.


Ah, those were the days in Europe, sigh.

Nowadays, you'll have to change trains in Milan and Basel.


----------



## TransitRider (Oct 5, 2009)

The longest I ever rode was from Tampa to Boston


----------



## Phila 30th St (Oct 6, 2009)

So far just Maricopa, AZ to Los Angeles, CA in the US and Paris to Geneva in Europe. However, next week I'm going Los Angeles, CA to Portland, OR so I can finally have a real train trip!


----------



## GG-1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Phila 30th St said:


> So far just Maricopa, AZ to Los Angeles, CA in the US and Paris to Geneva in Europe. However, next week I'm going Los Angeles, CA to Portland, OR so I can finally have a real train trip!


Aloha

And Welcome. I think you will find the LAUS as beautiful as 30th Street Station, although in a totally different style.

Eic


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 6, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> Phila 30th St said:
> 
> 
> > So far just Maricopa, AZ to Los Angeles, CA in the US and Paris to Geneva in Europe. However, next week I'm going Los Angeles, CA to Portland, OR so I can finally have a real train trip!
> ...


:huh: Really? I've never been to LAUS but 30th Street is a very grand ol' station. The main hall is quite impressive, I didn't think LAUS would be up there.


----------



## gswager (Oct 7, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> :huh: Really? I've never been to LAUS but 30th Street is a very grand ol' station. The main hall is quite impressive, I didn't think LAUS would be up there.


Book a train trip to Los Angeles and see yourself walking through LAUS!


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Oct 7, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > Phila 30th St said:
> ...


There is an old movie called "Union Station" which is centered at LAUS. It is shows old heavyweight commuter trains in LA, maybe the 40's.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 7, 2009)

gswager said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > :huh: Really? I've never been to LAUS but 30th Street is a very grand ol' station. The main hall is quite impressive, I didn't think LAUS would be up there.
> ...


 I'd love to! Hopefully someday soon.


----------



## jis (Oct 7, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> And Welcome. I think you will find the LAUS as beautiful as 30th Street Station, although in a totally different style.
> Eic


Specially after they fix up the currently unused old ticket hall area LAUS should be really nice. It is sort of half complete at present.

Also, although nothing in the league of LAUS, once they complete the renovation of Seattle King Street it will be very nice too.


----------



## Phila 30th St (Oct 7, 2009)

I've been to LAUS (I love learning the terminology here) a few times including in August to take the Pacific Surfliner to Burbank Airport. I have to put it at my third favorite US station (behind Phila and GCT). My Father ranks it just behind GCT. It turly is an amazing structure.


----------

